# Beef Jerky Recipe



## nate07

I am looking for a couple of jerky recipes that I can use to make on my smoker.. I would like to do 2 different types, a hot marinade, as well as a mild marinade.. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## noboundaries

The following recipe is what I use for both beef jerky and ground beef jerky sticks.  I like jerky to have intense flavor, without being overly salty or sweet.  This recipe offers a nice balance, and can easily be moved into the hot category by adding a tablespoon or two of habanero hot sauce.  I've done it and like it both ways. 

I do not like soy sauce in my jerky recipes, so I use teriyaki sauce instead. 

I use cure #1 as a safety factor and would not remove it. 

I prefer hickory as my smoke flavor. 

My wife is NOT a jerky eater, but she loves this stuff, the mild version anyway.

*Barbeque Beef Jerky Recipe *

*Ingredients*
2 1/2 lbs lean beef to 1/4" thickness
2/3 cup teriyaki sauce
2/3 cup Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ Sauce
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
1 1/2 tsp freshly ground black pepper
1 1/2 tsp garlic powder (or 1 Tbs minced garlic)
1 1/2 tsp onion powder
1/2 tsp cure #1

*Hot version*:

Add 1-2 Tbs habanero hot sauce to the marinade, or any hot sauce of choice.  

*Smoker Directions*

1. Put sliced beef in a 1 gallon Ziplock bag.  Combine all curing ingredients and pour into the bag.  Squeeze out as much air as possible and marinate overnight in the refrigerator, or up to 2-5 days.

2. Fire up the smoker to 145-150F.

3. Smoke at 145-165F for 5 to 6.5 hours.  Lower temp, longer time.

4. Let cool, then use meat scissors to cut into bite-sized pieces.  Cut off and discard any excess fat.  Store in Ziplock bags in the refrigerator.  Delicious when 1.5 to 2 oz is heating in the microwave for 15 seconds prior to eating, but not necessary.


----------



## nate07

Noboundaries said:


> The following recipe is what I use for both beef jerky and ground beef jerky sticks.  I like jerky to have intense flavor, without being overly salty or sweet.  This recipe offers a nice balance, and can easily be moved into the hot category by adding a tablespoon or two of habanero hot sauce.  I've done it and like it both ways.
> 
> I do not like soy sauce in my jerky recipes, so I use teriyaki sauce instead.
> 
> I use cure #1 as a safety factor and would not remove it.
> 
> I prefer hickory as my smoke flavor.
> 
> My wife is NOT a jerky eater, but she loves this stuff, the mild version anyway.
> 
> *Barbeque Beef Jerky Recipe*
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 
> 2 1/2 lbs lean beef to 1/4" thickness
> 
> 2/3 cup teriyaki sauce
> 
> 2/3 cup Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ Sauce
> 
> 1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
> 
> 1 1/2 tsp freshly ground black pepper
> 
> 1 1/2 tsp garlic powder (or 1 Tbs minced garlic)
> 
> 1 1/2 tsp onion powder
> 
> 1/2 tsp cure #1
> 
> *Hot version*:
> Add 1-2 Tbs habanero hot sauce to the marinade, or any hot sauce of choice.
> 
> *Smoker Directions*
> 1. Put sliced beef in a 1 gallon Ziplock bag.  Combine all curing ingredients and pour into the bag.  Squeeze out as much air as possible and marinate overnight in the refrigerator, or up to 2-5 days.
> 2. Fire up the smoker to 145-150F.
> 3. Smoke at 145-165F for 5 to 6.5 hours.  Lower temp, longer time.
> 4. Let cool, then use meat scissors to cut into bite-sized pieces.  Cut off and discard any excess fat.  Store in Ziplock bags in the refrigerator.  Delicious when 1.5 to 2 oz is heating in the microwave for 15 seconds prior to eating, but not necessary.



That looks to be exactly what I'm looking for, I prefer teriyaki over soy as well.. And I don't care for a real sweet jerky either!! Thanks for the recipe I will be trying this out this weekend.

One more question what is the type of meat you use? I have heard and read a lot of mixed types.. I generally use ground meat (but I have always done my jerky in the dehydrator) this will be my first attempt on the smoker (and from what I have read I am in for a treat).. I was leaning towards using top round?? And doing about 1/4" thick slices...


----------



## noboundaries

I've done top round one time, and bottom round more times than I can count.  It isn't a matter of preference as much as availability.  Bottom round is slightly more fatty than top round, but my grocer often has it on sale for $2.48 to $2.98 / lb already sliced and labeled for Carne Asada.  I pick it up when it is on sale and throw it in the freezer. 

Top round was great.  Bottom round is great.  I snip the fat off around the edges of the bottom round slices AFTER I smoke it.  It's easier that way. I prefer to slice my own meat because it is more consistent.  The stuff they sell already sliced can vary from 1/8" to 1/2" in the same package.  I'll put the thinner slices together and take them off the smoker sooner or they get too done.


----------



## crazymoon

N07, 

Heres' my favorite recipe for 5 pounds: 

2 Tblspn salt

1tsp cure #1

2tsp chili powder

1 Tblspn black pepper

1Tblspn white pepper

1 Tblspn garlic powder

1 cup less sodium soy sauce

1 cup Worcestershire sauce

3 cups cold water

1 small V8 juice

1 Tblspn onion powder

2 swirls of molasses

1 Tblspn red pepper flakes


----------



## bashby

I'm pretty sure that the main ingredient in teriyaki sauce is soy sauce....  just sayin


----------



## noboundaries

bashby said:


> I'm pretty sure that the main ingredient in teriyaki sauce is soy sauce....  just sayin


Absolutely.  I guess a better way to say it is I don't like using soy sauce straight.  The sweetness of the teriyaki sauce counters the flavor I don't like in straight soy sauce.


----------



## nate07

Noboundaries said:


> I've done top round one time, and bottom round more times than I can count.  It isn't a matter of preference as much as availability.  Bottom round is slightly more fatty than top round, but my grocer often has it on sale for $2.48 to $2.98 / lb already sliced and labeled for Carne Asada.  I pick it up when it is on sale and throw it in the freezer.
> 
> Top round was great.  Bottom round is great.  I snip the fat off around the edges of the bottom round slices AFTER I smoke it.  It's easier that way. I prefer to slice my own meat because it is more consistent.  The stuff they sell already sliced can vary from 1/8" to 1/2" in the same package.  I'll put the thinner slices together and take them off the smoker sooner or they get too done.


I am going to be smoking some jerky tomorrow using the recipe I got from you.  It has been in the marinade for about 24 hrs.  My question is do you leave the jerky in the marinade up until time to smoke it or can I take it out of the marinade tonight and put in on the smoker racks to drip dry in the fridge until I smoke it tomorrow?? I have searched for the answer to that question and have not found anything saying you can or can not do it that way.. Just looking for anyone's personal experience on this.. Good smokes


----------



## noboundaries

nate07 said:


> I am going to be smoking some jerky tomorrow using the recipe I got from you. It has been in the marinade for about 24 hrs. My question is do you leave the jerky in the marinade up until time to smoke it or can I take it out of the marinade tonight and put in on the smoker racks to drip dry in the fridge until I smoke it tomorrow?? I have searched for the answer to that question and have not found anything saying you can or can not do it that way.. Just looking for anyone's personal experience on this.. Good smokes


I'm sure you can take it out tonight and dry it, no problem.  I just go right from the bag full of marinade right to the smoker.  The marinade evaporates on the meat and leaves a more intense flavor IMO.  Either way.  Up to you.


----------



## hooked on smoke

Noboundaries said:


> The following recipe is what I use for both beef jerky and ground beef jerky sticks.  I like jerky to have intense flavor, without being overly salty or sweet.  This recipe offers a nice balance, and can easily be moved into the hot category by adding a tablespoon or two of habanero hot sauce.  I've done it and like it both ways.
> 
> I do not like soy sauce in my jerky recipes, so I use teriyaki sauce instead.
> 
> I use cure #1 as a safety factor and would not remove it.
> 
> I prefer hickory as my smoke flavor.
> 
> My wife is NOT a jerky eater, but she loves this stuff, the mild version anyway.
> 
> *Barbeque Beef Jerky Recipe*
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 
> 2 1/2 lbs lean beef to 1/4" thickness
> 
> 2/3 cup teriyaki sauce
> 
> 2/3 cup Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ Sauce
> 
> 1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
> 
> 1 1/2 tsp freshly ground black pepper
> 
> 1 1/2 tsp garlic powder (or 1 Tbs minced garlic)
> 
> 1 1/2 tsp onion powder
> 
> 1/2 tsp cure #1
> 
> *Hot version*:
> Add 1-2 Tbs habanero hot sauce to the marinade, or any hot sauce of choice.
> 
> *Smoker Directions*
> 1. Put sliced beef in a 1 gallon Ziplock bag.  Combine all curing ingredients and pour into the bag.  Squeeze out as much air as possible and marinate overnight in the refrigerator, or up to 2-5 days.
> 2. Fire up the smoker to 145-150F.
> 3. Smoke at 145-165F for 5 to 6.5 hours.  Lower temp, longer time.
> 4. Let cool, then use meat scissors to cut into bite-sized pieces.  Cut off and discard any excess fat.  Store in Ziplock bags in the refrigerator.  Delicious when 1.5 to 2 oz is heating in the microwave for 15 seconds prior to eating, but not necessary.


Sounds good going to have to try.


----------



## nate07

Noboundaries said:


> I'm sure you can take it out tonight and dry it, no problem.  I just go right from the bag full of marinade right to the smoker.  The marinade evaporates on the meat and leaves a more intense flavor IMO.  Either way.  Up to you.



I am going to give the drying in the fridge on racks a try.. I will post pics of how the process goes.. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## nate07

image.jpeg



__ nate07
__ Jul 27, 2017






Got the jerky out of the marinade and onto the racks.. I will let it rest in the fridge overnight before smoking it tomorrow.  I plan to hang the pieces from the racks tomorrow for the smoke.  Good smokes


----------



## nate07

Got the jerky hung from the racks













image.jpeg



__ nate07
__ Jul 28, 2017






Into the smoker. It's horrible weather for smoking up here in VA.  It's pouring down rain right now.  Hope that doesn't affect my smoke to much.













image.jpeg



__ nate07
__ Jul 28, 2017






Smoke is rolling, and so is the thunder.. 













image.jpeg



__ nate07
__ Jul 28, 2017


----------



## nate07

The weather is helping keep my MES to a good temp, but it's sure hard to make smoke with the MES running at those low temps.. Looks like I'm going to have to add a mod or get the AMPTS (I have the AMNPS 5x8).. But I think the AMPTS I could use in the MES without having to do any mods..


----------



## pit 4 brains

If you like teriyaki for a base, you might want to try a _tare sauce _such that is used for yakitori.

1/2 C Soy

1/4 C Brown sugar

1/4 C Saki

1/4 C Mirin

Simmer to reduce by 50%

This not only makes a great post grill glaze and dipping sauce, but if you don't reduce and add cure #1 with some additional water, it makes a good jerky marinade too..


----------

